# Mehrere Schwachstellen im Jabber-Server OpenFire



## Newsfeed (9 Januar 2009)

Die Schwachstellen ermöglichen Angreifern unter anderem, ein System auf Basis des freien Server für das Instant-Messaging-Protokoll XMPP (Jabber) unter ihre Kontrolle zu bekommen oder es auszuspähen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

